# Purigen and Flourish questions



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

My mother in law passed away on the 8th and I just haven't had a few hours to get and acclimate fish. Maybe tomorrow. I have had short times to research aquarium stuff and come up with more questions for you folks...
the tank cycled a few days ago and I've been ammonia dosing to keep the bacteria fed. 

Purigen is OK to use in a planted tank. Correct?
I read a lot of reviews and only a couple "claim" to have had problems with Purigen and plants.

We have a 45gal planted tank with an Aquaclear hob and an Ehiem canister. 
When I get it which filter or both should I put the Purigen in?

It has only been a couple of weeks but our plants seam to be doing OK. We mixed a box of API First Layer Pure Laterite in with the gravel in the beginning. 
Would it be a benefit to use some Seachem Flourish at times?

Thanks again, Smokey

DUH ! I just found the Seachem section on here. But I'll still take advise from you all...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Mother-in-law.

I can't say that I have specifically read about it, but would guess that Purigen could have the same affect that some believe activated carbon can have. It is believed that it removes the trace elements that your plants need. If it does, I would think if you are dosing them directly to the water there would still be adequate supply for your plants, but just a guess. This is just speculation on my part, but I can see how Purigen polishes the water and could end up doing this. I have never used it but as far as placing it goes, I would use in the filter where you have adequate room, it gets the best use, and is not too difficult to remove so you can re-charge it. That could be either location.

Flourish may be good to use and your plants would benefit from it. May be especially good due to the above mentioned issue.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

Both of the people that say they use Purigen in the their tanks in this post (http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/carbon-not-carbon-54393.html) have planted tanks I believe.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

yekoms said:


> My mother in law passed away on the 8th and I just haven't had a few hours to get and acclimate fish. Maybe tomorrow. I have had short times to research aquarium stuff and come up with more questions for you folks...
> the tank cycled a few days ago and I've been ammonia dosing to keep the bacteria fed.
> 
> Purigen is OK to use in a planted tank. Correct?
> ...


My condolences on your Mother-In-Law.

I used purigen for something but don't remember what. (dumb, I know) It didn't impress me with performance or non=performance.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I added an update to this thread. It's in the Seachem section of the site.


----------

